# Enneagram and the Beatitudes/ A research



## Gesenius (Jan 6, 2014)

I've heard something about the nine Beatitudes(Mt 5,3-11) and the Enneagram. Do you think you can compare these two objects? Can you personally relate to one beatitude compared to your E-Type? Here is the list:

*“Blessed are the poor in spirit,
for theirs is the Kingdom of Heaven. *Typ 5*
4**Blessed are those who mourn,
for they shall be comforted. *Typ 7*
5**Blessed are the gentle,
for they shall inherit the earth. *Typ 4*
6**Blessed are those who hunger and thirst after righteousness,
for they shall be filled. *Typ 1*
7**Blessed are the merciful,
for they shall obtain mercy. *Typ 2*
8**Blessed are the pure in heart,
for they shall see God. *Typ 3*
9**Blessed are the peacemakers,
for they shall be called children of God. *Typ 9*
10**Blessed are those who have been persecuted for righteousness’ sake,
for theirs is the Kingdom of Heaven. *Typ 8*
11**“Blessed are you when people reproach you, persecute you, and say all kinds of evil against you falsely, for my sake. *Typ 6*


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Gesenius said:


> 8**Blessed are the pure in heart,
> for they shall see God. *Type 3*


Huh?


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

The Scorched Earth said:


> Huh?


A reference to Holy Innocence/Truth.


----------



## VamPie (Dec 25, 2012)

Gesenius said:


> I've heard something about the nine Beatitudes(Mt 5,3-11) and the Enneagram. Do you think you can compare these two objects? Can you personally relate to one beatitude compared to your E-Type? Here is the list:
> 
> *“Blessed are the poor in spirit,
> for theirs is the Kingdom of Heaven. *Typ 5*
> ...


Huh?

Maybe try to explain your choice?

Why fives should be poor in spirit, why should seven mourn? And so on... Nope, I can't see any relation.


----------

